# Assessing the Jehoash Inscription



## Brian G Turner (Jun 7, 2003)

Here's an interesting article - especially those with an interest in Biblical Archaeology.

Namely a while ago an inscription was apparently recovered purporting to be written by one of the kings of Israel mentioned in the Old Testament - Jehoash, who apparently reigned as King of Judah in the 9th century BC, and restored the First Temple.

But it's now seemingly being overwhelmingly declared a forgery.

Herre's the link:

Assessing the Jehoash Inscription


----------

